# Saunton or Royal North Devon



## Philbleasy (Jan 23, 2020)

Heading to North Devon the first week of April anyone a member of either of these courses fancy a round with a couple of guys?


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm a member at Libbaton if your stuck on a day. About 10 miles south of Barnstaple.


----------



## Philbleasy (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you very kind


----------



## Philbleasy (Feb 2, 2020)

So no members of RND or Saunton?


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 4, 2020)

Philbleasy said:



			So no members of RND or Saunton?
		
Click to expand...

You’re still trying for this? 😂


----------



## Philbleasy (Feb 4, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			You’re still trying for this? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Your comments are so useful thanks 🤣🤣🤣🤪


----------



## DRW (Feb 4, 2020)

Philbleasy said:



			Your comments are so useful thanks 🤣🤣🤣🤪
		
Click to expand...

Maybe there are no other members on the forum other than the 2 you know about. Or maybe there are and they are not willing to host(I don't know of any others on the forum btw). It isn't compulsory for anyone to host or say if they are a member tbh.

The forum I would not have said had loads of people from the Devon area and many other areas of the UK(for example not many from Essex, Norfolk either). Forum people tends to be around London area/Kent/Surrey area, some parts of Scotland/Ireland and high NW area.

Thought I would say, I did post on the other thread you posted, Saunton do a £45 twilight rate, which is quite a good rate, iirc think it is after about 2.30. Hope that helps.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 4, 2020)

The original post does not read well in my opinion.It reads like the 2 guys are doing the ‘member’ a favour.

Perhaps I have misinterpreted but words like appreciate, grateful initially would have been helpful. They are 2 top courses and not a muni threatened with closure.


----------



## Philbleasy (Feb 4, 2020)

DRW said:



			Maybe there are no other members on the forum other than the 2 you know about. Or maybe there are and they are not willing to host(I don't know of any others on the forum btw). It isn't compulsory for anyone to host or say if they are a member tbh.

The forum I would not have said had loads of people from the Devon area and many other areas of the UK(for example not many from Essex, Norfolk either). Forum people tends to be around London area/Kent/Surrey area, some parts of Scotland/Ireland and high NW area.

Thought I would say, I did post on the other thread you posted, Saunton do a £45 twilight rate, which is quite a good rate, iirc think it is after about 2.30. Hope that helps.

Hope you have a great trip.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you yes just seen the £45 twilight rate. Very helpful


----------



## Philbleasy (Feb 4, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			The original post does not read well in my opinion.It reads like the 2 guys are doing the ‘member’ a favour.

Perhaps I have misinterpreted but words like appreciate, grateful initially would have been helpful. They are 2 top courses and not a muni threatened with closure.
		
Click to expand...

I do apologise, maybe it could have been written better but I was just making a general enquiry


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 4, 2020)

DRW said:



			Maybe there are no other members on the forum other than the 2 you know about. Or maybe there are and they are not willing to host(I don't know of any others on the forum btw). It isn't compulsory for anyone to host or say if they are a member tbh.

The forum I would not have said had loads of people from the Devon area and many other areas of the UK(for example not many from Essex, Norfolk either). Forum people tends to be around London area/Kent/Surrey area, some parts of Scotland/Ireland and high NW area.

Thought I would say, I did post on the other thread you posted, Saunton do a £45 twilight rate, which is quite a good rate, iirc think it is after about 2.30. Hope that helps.

Hope you have a great trip.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know, there's me from Libbaton and a member from Ilfracombe on the forum from N Devon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2020)

The following is intended purely as a potential explanation; it is not in any way intended as a criticism.

I don't know how others feel about forum invites, but my general rule is that unless I know someone, or that someone is recommended to me by someone else I know then I won't invite them to my course. I've invited plenty to mine, but I've met them at other forum meets, or otherwise through golf, or someone I trust has told me that they're okay.  Had my fingers burnt once (not via here I hasten to add), and it's an experience I won't be repeating.  And much as I like and am proud of my club, it is not a top 100 club; I'd imagine members at those get far more requests than I do, and consequently are far more protective of their course than I am.

Phil, you use the forum as you see fit, there are no requirements to attend meets or post.  I don't recognise your name from meets and you're not the most prolific poster, so I wonder, assuming those who are members of the clubs in question saw your post, if they are exercising a similar degree of caution?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 8, 2020)

Not sure when exactly you are going to Devon.
However the weekend of 11th/12th there are 2 Opens @£30 each atRoyal North Devon which is a steal. Perhaps a week too late


----------



## Philbleasy (Feb 9, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Not sure when exactly you are going to Devon.
However the weekend of 11th/12th there are 2 Opens @£30 each atRoyal North Devon which is a steal. Perhaps a week too late
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we come home on the 10th it’s ok going to do the twilight deal at Saunton


----------

